# Pre war schwinn liberty with deco chainguard ~ swap meet find today



## miller32 (Sep 21, 2012)

We picked this up today.  Guy brought out about 12 bikes and we bought this one from him.  Trying to determine the year.....


----------



## miller32 (Sep 21, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## 46powerwagon (Sep 21, 2012)

*Clean-Grease-Ride!!!*

Nice Bike-I like the Patina.

Gary


----------



## Waterland (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure the saddle is correct...

Looks to be late 30's to early 40's, pull the crank and there may be a date stamped on it with the year.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2012)

That chainguard is really cool. Can't say I've ever seen one like that before.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Prewar Straightbar*

It is definitely prewar, due to the rear facing dropouts w/ adjusters.  As Waterland stated, pull the crank and there may be a date code stamped on it.  Good score.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm betting the crank will be stamped 40.  41 had a downtube with just slightly more bend at the top.  Its hard to tell them apart unless side-by-side but I think this one is straighter at the top which would make it a 40.  Nice patina bike.  They are great riders.  I had seen that Chainguard a couple times before. It's not Schwinn but really cool.  It may have been an aftermarket guard.  I don't know that I ever saw it stock on any model.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Sep 23, 2012)

The lines of that beautiful chain guard are Art Nouveau not Art Deco. Nouveau had the flowing lines, Deco had much straiter lines.

The reason Viktor Shrekngost's bike designs were so beautiful is they were Art Nouveau. 

Viktor studied in Vienna, one of centers for Art Nouveau.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 23, 2012)

That art deco guard was an option in the Sears catalogues for Elgins...not aware of any other manufacturer that used it.
Chris


----------



## miller32 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll pull the crank here in couple days and see what it is stamped with.  I rode this bike today and it rides really nice.  I love the patina and really dig the chainguard.  Aftermarket or not...it really makes the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with you on that guard. Just massage it a little with some Oil of Olay beauty cream and leave it on the bike.


----------

